
Why learning new technologies is more important than learning “classic” CS - stasyanko
https://stasyanko.com/why-learning-new-technologies-is-more-important-than-learning-classic-computer-science/
======
RMPR
I still don't get why it's "more important than learning 'classic' CS", sure
it's important, but more important? I don't think so, and according to your
article new technologies are basically new approaches applied to old
technologies which are based on classic CS.

~~~
verdverm
Agree "classic CS" is the foundation and required learning

